
Making Digital Mosaic Photos in Golang - rabarar
https://github.com/rabarar/dylan
======
rabarar
Here's a solution to COVID-19 boredom - I wrote a quick and dirty tool to
build Mosaic Photos from a bucket of other photos as color palette. Give it a
try! Beats the news.

